# Partagas (Cuba) Petit Coronas Especiales Cigar Review - Old school cuban with rich partagas flavours



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Partagas (Cuba) Petit Coronas Especiales Cigar Review - Old school cuban with rich partagas flavours*

I have smoked a few of these now and must say they are beautifully constructed and taste earthy, leathery amd quite spicey for their size.
I found...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Petit Coronas Especiales Cigar Review - Old school cuban with rich partagas flavours


----------

